# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Censusi: Cila ishte përshtypja juaj e pjesmarrjes në census?

## Albo

Duke filluar nga 1 tetori 2011, pak dite me pare, per here te pare ne historine moderne te shtetit shqiptar, shteti shqiptar ndermerr nje inisiative qe te regjistroje popullsine e vete. Kjo eshte nje nisme e vecante ne Shqiperi, pasi historikisht ne Shqiperi jane bere regjistrime popullsie, por asnjehere keto regjistrime nuk kane qene demokratike: nuk u pyet cdo familje e qytetar i atij vendi qe t'i japi pergjigje vete me gojen e vete pyetjeve, por u bazuan ose ne numrat e komuniteteve fetare te kohes, ose ne numrat qe prodhonte vete Partia e Punes se Shqiperise, ashtu sic e diktonte politika dhe propaganda e saj.

Eshte bere shume zhurme per kete inisiative te vonuar te shtetit shqiptar, eshte bere shume debat ne lidhje me censusin. Por te gjitha keto kane marre tashme fund dhe procesi eshte ne fazen e tij te permbushjes: te derguarit e administrates publike shteterore ne cdo qytet e fshat te vendit po trokasin dere me dere me nje formular qe permban nje liste pyetjesh te ndryshme, qe cdo qytetar eshte i lire t'iu pergjigjet vete, ose te absternoje qe t'iu pergjigjet pyetjeve te caktuara.

E hapa kete teme per te vjele pershtypjet e te gjithe anetareve teane ne forum qe jetoj ne Shqiperi dhe qe kane marre pjese ne kete proces. Jeni te lutur t'iu pergjigjeni pyetjeve te meposhtme:

- A moret pjese ne census dhe cila ishte procesi qe ju ndoqet?
- A e mbushet formularin e censusit me doren tuaj apo personi i administrates mbante shenim pergjigjet qe ju u jepnit me goje pyetjeve?
- Sa kohe zgjati ky proces?
- A iu pergjigjet te gjitha pyetjeve te censusit? Nese kish pyetje te vecanta qe zgjodhet te mos pergjigjeni, cilat ishin keto?
- Regjistrimi u be ne rang personal apo familjar?
- A mendoni se procesi ishte demokratik dhe transparent?
- A mendoni se ky census ishte dicka e re e pozitive apo dicka e panevojshme?

Si ne cdo sondazh, secili eshte i lire te votoje dhe japi pershpyetjet e tij duke iu dhene pergjigje pyetjeve me siper ne nje postim. Nuk ka nevoje te replikoni mendimin e njeri-tjetrit, secili ka mendimin e tij, por jeni te lire te lexoni ne heshtje pershtypjet e anetareve te ndryshem.

Albo

P.S Komentet e replikat do te fshihen. Nje anetar - Nje vote - Nje postim.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Te dilen, shyqyr e kisha dite pushimi, sa po me zinte gjumi... isha ke ai momenti qe edhe 2-3 sekonda, edhe smerr vesh me gje, kur i bie dikush deres. bej cbej, shkoj e i hap deren. Kur me del perpara nje djale, diku ke te 20, i pa rruajtur me nje bllok ne dore. 
Gjeja e pare qe me shkoi ne mendje ishte nje pjese nga libri i Puzo, ku njerezit paguanin te parin e lagjes, qe ai ti kishte nen mbrojtje. Edhe tani imagjinata ime buze gjumit me solli simendim qe ky tipi kishte ardhur te mbushte listat edhe te merrte pagesen e rralles. Kur me tha qe ishte nga Censusi,te them te drejten u lehtesova, te pakten, sdo paguaja ndonje para...

Nejse, si fillim fillova muhabetin ke dera, por kur pashe sa pak pyetje kishte formulari, e ftova ate tipin brenda, duka share e nemur nen dhembe Censusin, qe ne ate ore te dites, ne vend qe te me sillinin ndonje studente te parfumosur e te palestruar, me sollen nje tip te palare. Perfundimi: Me pyeti. Iu pergjigja. Iku. Fjeta.

Duke iu permbajtur temes tani:
*- A moret pjese ne census dhe cila ishte procesi qe ju ndoqet?* Mora pjese. Pyetja e dyte e ke pergjijen meposhte..
*- A e mbushet formularin e censusit me doren tuaj apo personi i administrates mbante shenim pergjigjet qe ju u jepnit me goje pyetjeve?* Une fola, ai tipi shkruajti. Normalisht e kontrollova ca shkruajti, se sdoja qe emri nga Gjergj te me dilte Jorgo.
*- Sa kohe zgjati ky proces?* Diku ke 10-15 minuta.
*- A iu pergjigjet te gjitha pyetjeve te censusit? Nese kish pyetje te vecanta qe zgjodhet te mos pergjigjeni, cilat ishin keto?* PO iu pergjigja te gjithave, edhe pse e kisha me dy mendje ke kombesia edhe feja. Nje pyetje me idote se tjetra.
*- Regjistrimi u be ne rang personal apo familjar?* Hmmm, te dyja?
*- A mendoni se procesi ishte demokratik dhe transparent?* Une citova,ai personi shkruajti. Nuk mund te them ne ishte demokratik apo jo, pasi nuk kam sesi te provoj qe ato cfare une shkruajta do jene te vlefshme, apo nuk do te ndryshohen. Fundja fundit... nuk firmosa gjekundi, pervecese tregova nje mjet identifikimi nuk beme ndonje kontroll tjeter, ne isha Xhemali, apo ne isha Xhelali qe fliste ne emer te Xhemalit... Pra, heret per te folur per ket.
*- A mendoni se ky census ishte dicka e re e pozitive apo dicka e panevojshme?* Tani, e panevojshem nuk mund te quhet, pasi duhet ditur deri diku se sa eshte numri i popullsise, % e filan dhe % e fistek gjeje. Por jo te pergjigjem une aty, "sa piruna perdor", "sa banjo kam", "sa here shkoj ne banjo", "A jam i kenqur nga pefundimi i aktikvitetit ne banjo?". pra ca pyetje, nuk duhen bere. Deri diku I nevojshem, Deri diku i panevojshem. Ndersa per pozitivitetin... kjo do te shihet kur te dali perfundimi, sa veta i kane shtuar emrit nje "is", "os" ose ndonje prapashtese tjeter greke,nekembim te nje muaj rroge..

----------


## vajz

- A moret pjese ne census dhe cila ishte procesi qe ju ndoqet? - nuk mora pasi isha ne pune dhe anketuesi pertonte te vinte prape ose ne fundjave dhe keshtu vellai plotesoi regjistrimin per mua (dhe te gjithe) 
- A e mbushet formularin e censusit me doren tuaj apo personi i administrates mbante shenim pergjigjet qe ju u jepnit me goje pyetjeve? - vellai me tha qe e ka plotesuar vete
- Sa kohe zgjati ky proces? - se di, ndoshta 30 min (kuptohet dhe nje cike muhabet e kane bere)
- A iu pergjigjet te gjitha pyetjeve te censusit? Nese kish pyetje te vecanta qe zgjodhet te mos pergjigjeni, cilat ishin keto? - i eshte pergjigjur te gjithe pyetjeve, por c'ti besh vellait tim, nuk ma plotesoi deshiren qe te vetdeklarohesha Amerikane, meqe ishte me vetdeklarim :rrotullo syte:  
- Regjistrimi u be ne rang personal apo familjar? - ne rang personal, nje pyetesor per cdo person te familjes
- A mendoni se procesi ishte demokratik dhe transparent? - c'te them, procesi mire eshte teorikisht po anketuesit jam e sigurte qe nuk e bejne sic duhet punen, duke hequr ato qe bejne qellimisht hile (si psh plotesojne vet formularin dhe lene bosh kutine e etnise dhe fese, kete e kam me te degjuar)
- A mendoni se ky census ishte dicka e re e pozitive apo dicka e panevojshme? - shume pozitive, pervec pikes se vetdeklarimit te etnise

----------


## Scion

Ne pergjithsi c'do gje shkoi me korrektesine me te larte. Anketuesit erdhen dite te djele dhe une sapo isha zgjuar nga gjumi, sigurisht me xhentilesen me te madhe me priten qe te rregullohesha pakes  :buzeqeshje: 

Proces goxha pozitiv.

----------


## agapula

Sigurisht qe nuk ka asnje gje te keqe apo te dyshimte dhe besoj qe regjistrimi i popullesise ,eshte nje gje e domosdoshme.  Kushdo duhet te dije se sa shqiptar jetojne brenda territorit te vendit te vet dhe sa marrin pjese ne kete regjistrim ,si bejne deklarimet e tedhenave apo te tjera si keto.
Si te gjithe edhe une e bera deklarimin tim persa i perket censusit , duke  deklaruar kombesine shqiptare dhe fene orthodhokse se ciles i perkas dhe ku asnjeri besoj qe nuk duhet te nguroje qe ti shpreje asaj te ciles i perket si races , kombesise apo fese. Dihet qe Shqiperia eshte nje vend ,ku te tre fete bashkjetojne prej vitesh me njera tjetren ne harmonine  me te mire te mundeshme , qe kushdo do ta kishte zili dhe per kete me vjen shume keq , sepse disa qarqe apo rryma po mundohen ta kanalizojne kete proces te domosdoshem dhe delikat sipas oreksit dhe interesave te tyre.Dua te ndalem pak tek ky moment per ta komentuar ,sepse nje pjese e shikon regjistrimin ne baze feje , si nje manipulim dhe kane frike te deklarojne , p.sh nese une bera deklarimin e fese orthodhokse te ciles i perkas nuk do te thote qe jam grek , apo e kunderta nje qe i perket fese myslymane nuk do te thote qe eshte ekstremist islamik . Prandaj mendoj qe ne kete pike kushdo duhet te tregoje civilizim dhe qytetari dhe te mos arrije te manipulohet , nga elemente qe apo njerez te caktuar qe nuk ju intereson kjo bashkejetese dhe harmoni nder fetare qe egziston ketu ne Shqiperi

----------


## lediris

Pershendetje!
Regjistrimi me qesharak duhet te me kete ndodhur mua,te nderuar miq....me regjistruan pa qene une fare prezent dhe te them te drejten une ende nuk e di cfare thuhet ne ate flete per mua dhe femijet e mi...proces qesharak,edhe pse ndoshta nuk kam te drejte ta pergjithesoj,por gjithesecili niset nga vetja per te dhene pershtypjet dhe une nuk e di sa-ve si une u ka ndodhur e njejta gje...

----------


## ^SHIU^

Une kam nje propozim qe pyetjes mbi kombesine ti nxirret idiotlleku qe e karakterizon dhe europa ta kuptoj se si eshte zhvilluar censusi ne shqiperi. Thuhet qe njerezit duhet te shprehin kombesine ashtu si ndihen (ska rendesi ke gje te dokumentuar apo ajo). Shume mire atehere; nqs ju vijne anketuesit per kombesine jepni pergjigje qesharake: psh: Kinez, Nigeria, Indian, Kongolez, Xhamaikan, somalez etc qe kur te dalin rezultatet te kuptohet qe censusi nuk eshte i vlefshem pasi te dhenat nuk jane reale.

----------


## mat

Po per shtetasit shqiptare qe gjendeshin jasht kufinjve te shqiperise, cfare u vendos?
Me cfare kriteresh u regjistruan?

----------


## Darius

A ka ndonje rezultat zyrtar perfundimtar mbi ate qe doli nga Censusi?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Ende nuk ka asnjë rezultat përfundimtar, sepse priten gjithashtu edhe verifikim mbi saktësinë e tij, pra si duket me gjasa do vijnë edhe një herë shpi më shpi, për të konfirmuar nëse të dhënat që kemi dhënë - janë ato.
Por mesa dëgjova, minoritetet kishin dalë kundra rezultateve të Çensusit (nuk e di se nga i kanë marrë rezultatet këta) duke thënë që nuk i njohin rezultatet (sindromi Rama)
Pra nëse minoritetet kanë dalë tani  kundra, ndoshta parashikimet dhe investimet e tyre, kanë dalë huq, mbase dhe mund të kemi një rezultat pozitiv që nuk e kemi pritur për vendin tonë...

----------


## Reiart

Do ta pershkruaja me dy FJALE:
INVENTAR KOOPERATIVE.
90% u moren me inventarin e shtepise, pjesa tjeter 10% edhe per njerezit.
Vazhdojme te ndertojme socializmin.

----------


## shitesi

Nuk u regjistrova fare se nuk isha dakort.

----------


## the admiral

> Po per shtetasit shqiptare qe gjendeshin jasht kufinjve te shqiperise, cfare u vendos?
> Me cfare kriteresh u regjistruan?


po ato qe jetojne jashte shqiperise nuk perfshihen fare ne census ma do mendja, pasi nuk jane banore te republikes se shqiperise.
ndersa per ata qe jetojne ne shqiperi, por ishin jashte vetem ne momentin e regjistrimit nuk e di se cfare eshte bere. dyshoj te jete ndjekur ndonje rregullore.
do ia ken futur me vesh. lol.

----------


## kleadoni

> po ato qe jetojne jashte shqiperise nuk perfshihen fare ne census ma do mendja, pasi nuk jane banore te republikes se shqiperise.
> ndersa per ata qe jetojne ne shqiperi, por ishin jashte vetem ne momentin e regjistrimit nuk e di se cfare eshte bere. dyshoj te jete ndjekur ndonje rregullore.
> do ia ken futur me vesh. lol.


Me sa di une eshte bere regjistrimi per te gjithe shqiptaret, pervec atyre qe jetojne jashte. Dmth, ato qe nuk kane qene prezent ne shqiperi ato dite, jane regjistruar pasi nuk ishte kusht i nevojshem qe te ishte e gjithe familja prezente kur shkonin djemt e vajzat e censiusit per te bere regjistrimin.

----------


## Robbery

> Me sa di une eshte bere regjistrimi per te gjithe shqiptaret, pervec atyre qe jetojne jashte. Dmth*, ato qe nuk kane qene prezent ne shqiperi ato dite, jane regjistruar* pasi nuk ishte kusht i nevojshem qe te ishte e gjithe familja prezente kur shkonin djemt e vajzat e censiusit per te bere regjistrimin.


Jemi te sigurte per kete?
Desha te shkruaja shume gjera, por ne teme shkruhej qarte qe replikat nuk pranohen..

----------


## kleadoni

> Jemi te sigurte per kete?
> Desha te shkruaja shume gjera, por ne teme shkruhej qarte qe replikat nuk pranohen..


Normale qe mund te shkruash ato qe ke per te thene ne lidhje me temen. Une mbaj mend qe pata degjuar qe nuk do regjistrohen vetem personat qe jetojne jashte, e jo ato qe nuk gjinden ne shpi ne momentin e regjistrimit. Per me gjate do pyes kusheririn tim qe eshte marre me te, por mbaj mend qe me pati thene nje gje te tille.

----------


## the admiral

pa a ka dale ndonje rezultat apo akoma asgje?
komuniteti katolik me duket se paska thene qe nuk do e njohe rezultatin e censusit.

----------


## prenceedi

Pershtypja ime eshte ..........rremuje totale.
Une mund te deklaroja cfar te doja edhe per pjestaret e tjere te familjes..*.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## the admiral

> Pershtypja ime eshte ..........rremuje totale.
> Une mund te deklaroja cfar te doja edhe per pjestaret e tjere te familjes..*.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


hahahaha. dmth mund te rezultoje nje familje ku babai eshte me kombesi tajlandeze, nena iraniane, djali meksikan dhe vajza senegaleze.
spektakel.

----------


## MaDaBeR

> A ka ndonje rezultat zyrtar perfundimtar mbi ate qe doli nga Censusi?


Darius, e rendesishme eshte qe Censusi u krye. Sa per rezultatin, rezultati dihet se si do shpallet, nuk ka fare rendesi ne ate çfare kane shprehur njerezit, rendesi ka se si do te duhet te shpallet rezultati. Pra do shpallet ashtu siç e kerkojne "disa" e jo ashtu si eshte ne te vertete.

Psh, tek une nuk ka ardhur askush te me pyese se Ciles kombesi i perkas, ciles fe i perkas, ku banoj, cfare bej, etj etj. Po ashtu dhe vellain tim nuk e ka pytur njeri, e po ashtu edhe nje koleg timin nuk e kishte pytur njeri. Pra, jo gjithesecili eshte pergjigjur sipas deshires se tij. (?)

E dyta, nga sa jam informuar, pyetesit kane qene fare te patrajnuar mbi punen qe do benin. Shumica e tyre nuk kane marre pjese kurre ne anketime dhe atyre nuk u eshte bere asnje trajnim per punen qe do te kryenin. Disa i jane imponuar qytetareve e disa te tjere i kane thene qytetareve se si duhet te pergjigjen. Kjo eshte jo etike. Disa nga pyetesit i njoh dhe personalisht, dhe me vjen ndot se si njerez te pamoralshem, pa kualifikimin e duhur u jepet ne dore nje pergjegjesi e tille. 

Per te gjitha keto arsye votova NEGATIV.

----------

